# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Zhdukja e "Air France", gjenden trupa të pajetë mbi Atlantik

## Kreksi

Sote ne oren 11 e 30 minuta pritej te aterinte ne Aeroportin Sharl De Gol  ne Paris aeroplani  Air Bus 330 me 280 udhtar i cili fluturonte nga Rio de Zhaneiro(Brezil)  per ne Francë  i cili nuk ka deri me tani  as nje kontakt me qendren e kontrollit.
Hipotezat e para shkojne tek mundesia e goditjes se aeroplanit nga rryfeja;
Aeroplani eshte i tipit me te ri Airbus 380 qe jane prodhuar deri me tani 600 dhe jane ne qarkullim ne tere boten.

Ne paris eshte krijuar nje celul krize per t'iu ardhur ne ndihme te afermeve  qe gjendeshin ne kete fluturim ku ne çdo moment pritet edhe ardhja e presidentit Nikolal Sarkozi.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ne CNN shkruante qe behet fjale per AIRBUS A330-200, nuk behet fjale per A-380. te pakten sipas CNN-it. 
Dhe shpresoj qe ata udhetaret jane shendoshe e mire dhe se nuk behet fjale per dicka serioze.

GV_USA

----------


## Kreksi

> Ne CNN shkruante qe behet fjale per AIRBUS A330-200, nuk behet fjale per A-380. te pakten sipas CNN-it. 
> Dhe shpresoj qe ata udhetaret jane shendoshe e mire dhe se nuk behet fjale per dicka serioze.
> 
> GV_USA


Me fal se gabova numrin ke te drejte...eshte i vitit 2005 ....

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Me fal se gabova numrin ke te drejte...eshte i vitit 2005 ....


Se sikur te behej fjale per A-380 do te ishte nje katastrofe e vertete per AIRBUS-in!!

GV_USA

----------


## Apollyon

Kan rene ne oqean, se UFO-t si kan marr.

----------


## toni007

Mos ka kaluar siper trekendeshit te bermudave!!!

----------


## dritek7

228 veta kan humbur bashk me AIRBUS  330...do jet mrekullia me  e madhe te gjenden njerez gjall....

----------


## muslimani72

akoma  se kane gjetur??

----------


## sajmiratn

Akoma jo, gjynaf   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Edmond.S

Me duket se aeroplani i humbur eshte gjetur.Keshtu degjova ne lajme.Por nuk di nese kishte te mbijetuar!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ne lajme kur po pija kafe degjova, se edhe ne sharl de gol kishin vene  nji bombe, qe ishte c'aktivizuar...

----------


## Kreksi

Per kete nuk kemi lajme, kurse  eshte idenntifikur vendi i renjes se Aeroplanit, perafersishte 1000 km larg brigjeve te brezilit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

tek topnews me oren 21, e jepte kete lajmin mbi bomben.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

sonte e lexova ne teletext pupupupu o zot sa gjynaf po me vejn per ato njerez...shpresoj ta gjen ket avjon qe te kuptojn pse ndodhi kjo gje...se nuk ka shpresa qe te ken mbijetuar ato njerez po te pakten arsyja qe pse ndodhi....se ke lajmet ne gjermani thojn nga koha e keqe qe i ra rrufeja sic ka shkruajtur dhe hapsi temes

----------


## flory80

Mos ka kaluar gjë mbi trekëndëshin e Bermudës ky aeroplani?

----------


## BlueBaron

> Mos ka kaluar gjë mbi trekëndëshin e Bermudës ky aeroplani?


Po ça i duhet te kaloje mbi trekendeshin e Bermudeve. Po shkonte ne Paris, nuk po shkonte ne New York apo Miami. Brazili eshte ne Ameriken e Jugut ...

----------


## flory80

Pse çfarë itinerari ndjekin këto linjat e Amerikës Latine? I bien Oqeanit mes për mes?
Ndoshta!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kreksi,

kane dale gje listat e paragjereve?

ka ndonji shqiptar ne avion?

----------


## Cimo

> Kreksi,
> 
> kane dale gje listat e paragjereve?
> 
> ka ndonji shqiptar ne avion?


Jo ska asnje shqipetar.

----------


## Nete

kishin qen edhe dy femij .

----------

